# Bianchi 928 Carbon Mono-Q Review??



## mesides

I was looking around for some reviews on this bike but didn’t find much. Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on it? 

I have been test riding a lot of bikes lately (Felt, Cannondale, Trek) and my LBS has such a great deal on this bike (white with full Ultegra SL) that I don’t think I can pass it up. I'm looking at the 61cm and going to have them change out the handle bars to something a little wider. That was the only complaint I had about it.

Your input is much appreciated. 

Matt


----------



## Bobbin-Man

I have one :thumbsup: And absolutely love it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I bought it nearly 12 months ago when they first appeared and it really is a nice ride - very responsive yet very compliant at the same time. Road tests on it are few and far between, but one test did state that the frame rides similarly to steel - but obviously much lighter! I would agree with that comment.

Mine is equiped with Campag Veloce but groupsets are personal choice - with the Veloce kit it is supplied with cheapo Campag wheels, if you go Shimano it has Mavics, which although at the bottom end, IMHO they're marginally better. 

Mine's also in white - I would have preferred Celeste but it wasn't available at the time. I've since swapped the Pave saddle for a Celeste Arione, and I've also swapped to FSA aero profile bars with Celeste tape, the same bars as fitted to the 928 C2C range. These are much roomier than the compact bars fitted as standard and I like the comfort of the top aero section (not bothered about the aerodynamics!). The standard bar with the reduced drop has been praised by testers but I hated them! I did also go for a shorter stem because of the increased distance to the brake shifters with the new bars. I managed to source all the bits I needed on ebay which made it very cost effective.

The pictures show the bike before I swapped to the new bars.

Stu.


----------



## mesides

Thanks for the reply, I love it too and like how clean it looks. I was pretty impressed with the way it handled and how light it is. My local bike shop was giving a nice deal on it so I couldn’t pass it up. I went with the shimano group because it was what I knew and was use to. 

Nice pics, I like the saddle. Looks nice with a little more Celeste on it. I kept the white one but also changed out the stem, handlebars and tape. My LBS swapped them out with carbon fiber for no extra charge...pretty cool.

Everything was much more of an inprovment from my last bike but just wanted to see what other fellow mono-q riders thought.

Thanks again for you input! Happy ridding!


----------



## natbrown

there's a review on Bikeradar.com, i would post a link but I can't seem to get on the site today, it might be down temporarily. Have a look on there and you're sure to find it.


----------



## Big Red Bianchi

*Here's the review, and more*

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/first-look-bianchi-2009-specials-range-18311

I have the Mono-Q 105. So far I love it.

I also replaced the compact handlebar with a wider wing bar.

Mine looks just like this picture, but with all black components.


-Bianchi Bob


----------



## mesides

Thanks for the article. It looks good in red. I like how clean they look with just the right amount of graphics and design. I got the Ultegra SL group for the same price as the 105 so it was a no brainer. I never tried the 105 on this bike but did on a few others and wasn’t as impressed. I have only put a couple hundred miles on so far but am very happy with my decision.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

The Bike Radar review appears to be one of the few around!

IMHO there's not much difference between 105 and Ultegra, 105 performs well and is cost efficient, Ultegra is a little lighter in places and has the "feel good bling" factor! This is my first forray into the Campag stable - my winter trainer is old 105 8speed equipped and never misses a beat (now I've lubed it up properly!). I'm determined to keep Shimano on one and Campag on the other which is certainly exercises the mind, particularly this time of year when my choice of bike is only made when I see the day's weather!

Stu.


----------



## fungus the muffin man

I have the red mono q ultegra. I got it from Epic cycles where the picture above is from. I also got it at the 105 price. I've only rode it for a few hundred miles since getting it just over a month ago, but I've got to say its a great ride. Unlike a couple on here I find the compact bars really comfortable. My other bike is a trek 1.5, which is now my everyday bike. My new Italian red love machine is only for good weather and special rides such as next june when I'm doing the London 2 paris with some guys off teh bikeradar site.

The only thing I was thinking of changing on it is the tyres for some celeste coloured ones. But I'm not sure if it'll go properly. My other dilema is what colour bottle cages. Do I go for black carbon or try and get some white or red ones?


----------



## mesides

celeste tires...that might be nice. I will have to check on that. I ended up going with the white cages. 

So just my luck, I went to clean it the other day and found a crack under the top tube. I call up the LBS and brought it in for them to check it out. Bianchi is shipping a new frame and said it was being expedited....we will see. In the mean time my LBS is letting barrow a bike till the new frame comes in. 

I hope this isn’t a sign of what is to come. I will let you all know how the return/warranty process works out. I guess its good that it happend this soon because if I run into issue with them then I will just get my money back.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

Not good news


----------



## pferreira

That's interesting... I also have the same problem with my new 2009 Bianchi 928 CF and a hair line "crack" under the seat on the down tube!
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=195376
Bianchi is also sending me a new frame.


----------



## spade2you

pferreira said:


> That's interesting... I also have the same problem with my new 2009 Bianchi 928 CF and a hair line "crack" under the seat on the down tube!
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=195376
> Bianchi is also sending me a new frame.


Very interesting with your bike. I've been riding mine for several years without any problems. I tipped over many times whilest learning to use clipless pedals and crashed it once at 20mph+ in a crit. There's one gouge in the frame, probably from that crash, but the frame has been pretty good to me.


----------

